# Mass State Police Hiring



## Tiponice

http://talentrecruitmentservices.ca...ortal&a=details&jobOrderID=5125632&ref=indeed


----------



## Irishpride

How the hell are they saying they are the oldest LE agency in the US? That's not even close to true.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25

As Lawman said, MSP is oldest state police agency, just a mistype I'm sure


----------



## FourInchFury

How does this work? Show up between 9:00-1:00, fill out some paperwork, get issued your uniform, badge, and gear then become a Trooper?


----------



## Danusmc0321

Umm yeah... It is true they are hiring... Off the last CS test...and the people they are hiring are going through the process now for an "October" start.... I guess this is a wierd way getting the word out for people to take the next CS test they are on. Something tells me alot of people are going to be disapointed when they can't fill out an application and go to the academy.


----------



## Bloodhound

Apparently it is for a larger "career fair".

http://www.eventbrite.com/e/boston-career-fair-meet-with-top-employers-tickets-15683968171

I like the fine print:



> * Not all positions are available. Please check our website for the most updated list of attending companies and positions.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Career fairs... I went to one, once. It was a complete fugazi, placed that wanted to hire sales reps to go door to door for stuff, but was advertised with big medical names like Johnson & Johnson as hiring. 

I quickly left.


----------



## HistoryHound

I hate career fairs. I went to one once while looking for a job and had a similar experience to Cowboy's. "Where are all the companies I've actually heard of?" On the other side, I was looking to fill some positions for a large, well known company that I worked for. I called one of the community colleges that had put on job fairs when I was there and asked when they were putting together the next one. As luck would have it, they gave me a date a week or so out. Wow, how fortunate. Until I got there and realized the person I spoke with didn't understand that a job fair usually has more than one prospective employer there and students know about it.


----------



## GARDA




----------

